# Sour Kush



## Sourkushman (Feb 20, 2013)

Most of the time I'm always getting Sour Kush, it's def my favorite strain, works perfect for my appetite and back problems, before that my favorite was sour d which i still get once in a while now.

i don't have alot of knowledge on the strains so im not gonna act like i know what im talking about, i just understand that there are def 2 types indica and sativa (one is energetic one if sleepy? im not sure, from what i've read and a video i've watched that's what i got from it)

For me most the time, i like chillen watch a movie or somtin when im smoking and mostly relax so most of the high's i get I would say are the sleepy kind as i do use it to go to sleep to. Sometimes though i do get a little energetic, usually if I try to make hash and smoke that in a bong it gets me to a energtic cant control my laughing high.
(its not exactly hash though, its like un-finished hash, jst in the oven for a short time and ironed, i know im not doing it right cause it doesn't come out like hash, but it does a real good job to make a boring night exciting.


----------



## calicat (Feb 20, 2013)

Our family is smoking Agent Orange, Holy Grail Kush, Cheese Candy, Ultraviolet, Herijuana Jack 33, and Afghan Kush Special.


----------



## fookey (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah, Indica is more sleepy/couchlock, Sativa is more energetic. When breeders cross pollinate strains it creates a hybrid. For instance the Sour Kush (aka Headband) you are smoking is probably 70% Indica and 30% Sativa.

I am still finding which strain I enjoy the most, a strain with a higher percentage of Sativa is what I like.


----------



## Scroga (Feb 24, 2013)

Sour kush info anyone? Thx


----------



## budman111 (Sep 30, 2013)

Sourkushman said:


> Most of the time I'm always getting Sour Kush, it's def my favorite strain


Same here, I have been saying this since I tried it last year sometime, what a fkn smoke, most def my fave, the taste is seacond to none and then the most amazing aftertaste kicks in, 10/10 all day!!!


----------

